# My New Video: Symphobia vs Albion ONE



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

Questions about choosing first orchestral libraries come up often on this forum and others. 

The big question starting out is whether you already know how to orchestrate or are prepared to learn. Then you might be better off starting with a library that has all the instruments and sections.

But if not, I think Symphobia and Albion ONE are the best choices. As there is a LOT more publicity on Albion ONE, I thought this video was worth doing. 

My apologies for the bad sound on the narration.

Even if the topic doesn't interest you, check out the first minute. I think it will amuse. 

​


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 28, 2021)

Saw it yesterday, really interesting and very detailed! Funny enough, I made a similar video recently comparing the sound of Orchestral Essentials to Albion One. And they both just sound great, each in their own style.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi,
I was "very excited" to see your excellent video and really liked your approach. 

​

A friend watched my video and said I should have done direct sound comparisons between Symphobia and Albion One, rather than just compare features. So I'm glad you did that with your video. I've put a link to it in my video description to yours, as I know people will find it useful. A lot of Essentials comes from Symphobia, and you make a great argument for Essentials vs Albion.

I am working on a video now that takes a single world instrument and shows the differing approaches various developers took to translating it into a virtual instrument. So I will again compare features, but I'll also be doing direct musical comparisons, as my friend suggested and as you did. It won't be easy because in addition to mod wheel variations, the whole setup of the instruments vary with key switches and ccs, etc.

Good luck with your video!


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 28, 2021)

hahahah, with Spitfire Audio we all get always "very excited" 
Thanks for linking to my video and really looking forward to your next one. My next one might be about Orchestral Essentials 1&2...my workhorse libraries if I need a good job done quick and this time they even got me a nice collaboration, but more about it soon.


----------

